
Show HN: Super Samurai – Remake of Amiga Retro Classic First Samurai - ulasbilgen
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mevdinc/super-samurai-remake-of-amiga-retro-classic-first/description
======
bemmu
I wonder how many will support this just to "pay back" for enjoying their
pirated Amiga/C64 copy of the game so much in their childhood?

~~~
ulasbilgen
Very good point :) Btw here're some facts for the original game and pirating
it. I think First Samurai was one of the most pirated Amiga game ever. Just
after the game published Robert Maxwell passed away and the publisher
Mirrorsoft changed hands. Because of this the game was not really available in
the stores, despite the fact that it was the game of the year. So basically it
got pirated quite a lot because that was the only way getting the game :)

------
ulasbilgen
I have very fond memories of First Samurai, hope this campaign will succeed :)

------
szacchino
the main character is supposed to be japanese, or not?

